# Computer Error Messages...



## Jace (Feb 24, 2022)

• You been online for 1 yr.  Do you want to  Log off and get a life? 

• Windows cannot find the file.  Would you like a glass of wine? 

• Random error...just to annoy you.

• Your mouse has stopped working.   Click OK to continue.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 25, 2022)

Firefox has quit working. It needs a smoke break!


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 25, 2022)

*Techy Stuff*


----------



## Purwell (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 25, 2022)

All this on my android Samsung Straight talk phone I believe I've been hacked compromised all the above. Remember seeing a advertisement online about all the above only she turns around at the exit door as she and a young man in a white shirt are leaving. She stressed that its ANDROIDS not iPhone. Hmmmmm


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 26, 2022)

When working I would get a call every morn from one of our users, her screen image was turned 90 degrees.  She was somewhat handicapped speech wise.  I had to listen real close about her complaint, then after several days it became apparent she was causing her own issue.  It was a combination of keys that was rotating her screen when she powered down.

I had a ready answer each morning so I would remote her screen and flip it back.  Finally she retired which solved the problem.  She was one of few I had patience with, it was easier for me that way I did rather than trying to explain.


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

From Wikipedia -

Related terms such as PEBMAC ("problem exists between monitor and chair"), identity error or ID-10T/1D-10T error ("idiot error"), PICNIC ("problem in chair, not in computer"), IBM error ("idiot behind machine error") and other similar phrases are also used as slang in technical circles with derogatory meaning. 

Derogatory perhaps but funny, definitely so!


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)

Advisor: 'Press any key to continue.
Customer: I can't find the 'Any' key.

Advisor: Can you click on 'My Computer'?
Customer: I don't have your computer, just mine.

Tech support: OK, and what seems to be the problem?
Customer: Well, I have the letter 'a'
in the address, but how do I get the circle around it?


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 3, 2022)




----------

